# Question for the cops



## John Nayduk (25 Jan 2008)

For the cops in the crowd.  WHen we get on class B or C  inpreparation for deployment, how are your court appearences handled?  Do you return for court or have you worked something out with the crowns?


----------



## glock17 (25 Jan 2008)

The OC of 32 Bgde Cimic Grp is a former Police Officer, maybe he could help?


----------



## John Nayduk (26 Jan 2008)

I've met him before, great guy.
It's just that my supervisor at work mentioned that Toronto has around 23 officers getting ready for or on deployment and he was wondering how they were working the court issue.


----------



## X Royal (26 Jan 2008)

Another Recce Guy said:
			
		

> Do you return for court or have you worked something out with the crowns?


 I suggest you try to work it out with the crown through your police chain of command. If the case is big enough the crown attorney may even attempt to stop your deployment. The CF most likely will not be willing to pay for your transport back & forth or deal with hassle involved. The crown's budget will also not include the necessary funds. The reality is your absence may result in some charges being dropped or crowns cases jeopardized. If the court cases you are scheduled to appear at are of a nature that the crown's case will need your evidence (& the crown assists you be available) the CF may rule you an administrative liability & cancel your tour. With any luck the crown may be able to postpone the cases until your return. If the cases are during your work up training arrangements for you to appear may be possible to arrange depending on distance.

Good Luck & Best Wishes: Rick


----------



## gate_guard (27 Jan 2008)

With my department, once I know I'm going to be away for an extended period (on class b/c), I submit a form to our document services section who logs the dates I request off. This section is responsible for notifying officers (according to their schedule) of when they are required for a trial. If I am already booked for court during this time period, as per my dept's policy, my boss is then responsible for liasing with crown and taking care of these conflicts. Usually it is not a big deal for crown to reschedule a trial or ask for a continuance. My partner was bedridden with a bad flu one day and couldn't make court so come trial time crown just asked for a continuance based on the fact that one of his primary witnesses (my partner) was unable to make it. So in this case, crown should attempt to postpone the trial date and failing that, at trial time, request a continuance based on the fact that one of his witnesses is away on military service...one would think there wouldn't be a problem with that.

Anyways, thats just how it works in my department so check with your department policy. It might be an arduous process for dealing with these conflicts, but then again, it might not.


----------

